# Vain Disputings



## Travis Fentiman (May 4, 2015)

Here is a sermon (newly released in easy to read English) 'On Vain Disputings' by Westminster divine Anthony Burgess (from his _Spiritual Refining_).


Here also, for your edification, is a webpage on Vain Disputings, with various choice quotes including some like this one from Samuel Rutherford:


_Survey of the Survey of that Sum of Church Discipline_, Epistle to the Reader

For when the head is filled with topics, and none of the flamings of Christ’s love in the heart, how dry are all disputes? For too often dispute in the head weakens love in the heart. And what can our paper-industry add to the spotless truth of our Lord Jesus? O that opinions were down, and the Gospel up; and sides and parties might fall, and Christ stand; and that all names, sects and ways were low, and the Lord alone exalted!​


Please do enjoy the resources, and let us remain free from this withering temptation.


----------

